

LocomotiveCMS Approaches 2.0 Release - sgrove
http://www.locomotivecms.com/articles/announcement-2-0-release-candidate

======
sgrove
One thing I'll say about Locomotive, besides it being just an awesome take on
CMS and being incredibly powerful under the hood, is that the _quality of
code_ just completely blew me away. Didier, and later other members of the
team like Mario, care about the hygiene, visual formatting, test coverage,
extensibility, and properness in a way I just haven't really seen in other
open source projects (mine included!).

If you're looking for basically a canonical example of rails-done-right to
learn from or base certain practices from, look at Locomotive CMS.

Oh, and again, it's a totally awesome (and beautiful!) CMS as well.

------
rb2k_
It seems like a really nice CMS. I love aloha as an editor and the native
multi site capabilities.

But sadly there is no demo link available (crossed out) and the installation
is quite a bit more complex than for the usual Rails CMS :(

It's not too bad, but usually you just do a gem install and then there's a new
helper method allowing you to setup a matching project.

For some very strange reason, I get a segfault when trying to do a "bundle
install" in the process described in the documentation.

~~~
did
Hi @rb2k_, thanks for the feedback. About the demo link, since we do not have
a stable version of the engine yet, we chose to disable our demo platform. But
it'll be coming soon !

You're totally right about the installation procedure. Like the other open
source projects such as Spree for instance, we miss an executable which will
help users to start a new engine with ease. That could be perhaps your first
contribution to the project :-)

Finally, concerning your segfault error, if you have time, please open an
issue in github (<https://github.com/locomotivecms/engine/issues>) or on our
mailing-list
([https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/locomotiv...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/locomotivecms))

thanks again !

~~~
rb2k_
<https://github.com/locomotivecms/engine/issues/369>

~~~
did
thanks @rb2k_ !

------
js4all
I also get a segfault when running "bundle install" as described in the docs.

Fetching gem metadata from
[https://rubygems.org/./Users/hs/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.3-p0/li...](https://rubygems.org/./Users/hs/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.3-p0/lib/ruby/1.9.1/net/http.rb:799):
[BUG] Segmentation fault ruby 1.9.3p0 (2011-10-30 revision 33570)
[x86_64-darwin11.2.0]

------
tvon
The "fork me on github" ribbon is covering the "Editor" and "Blog" menu items.

